# Just Cause 3 mit Controller oder Maus und Tastatur?



## Chronik (26. Dezember 2016)

Hey hey,

wie ihr im Titel schon gelesen habt, geht es um Just Cause 3 (JC3).
Wer JC3 hat, kann mir die frage evtl. beantworten: Wie zoggt ihr JC3 normal (wie jeden Shooter) mit Maus und Tastatur oder mit einem Controller, muss man JC3 überhaupt mit Controller zoggen? Ich frage weil ich im Steam Forum keinen gefunden habe der mir kein XBox 360 Controller zu diesen Game aufschwatzen wollte! Wenn ihr einen Controller benutzt für dieses Game welcher ist der oder welcher Controller eignet sich am besten für JC3 (aus Eurer sicht!)?

Gruß


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich spiele solche Spiele mit Maus+Tastatur. Wie es mit Gamepad wäre kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. Dezember 2016)

Hab es mit 360 Gamepad gespielt wie alle meine Pc Spiele. funktioniert super.


----------



## Chronik (26. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich spiele solche Spiele mit Maus+Tastatur. Wie es mit Gamepad wäre kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Da ich Shooter in der Regel auch mit Maus und Tastatur spiele. Hast du JC3? Ich frage evtl. gibts ja Situationen wo man besser mit ein Controller dran ist?



smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Hab es mit 360 Gamepad gespielt *wie alle meine Pc Spiele*. funktioniert super.



Respekt!!!


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. Dezember 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Respekt!!!


Respekt wofür? Ich bin es seit Jahren gewohnt am Pc mit Gamepad zu spielen. Auch Onlinespiele wie Call of Duty MP Modus zock ich mit 360 Pad.Wenn man das einmal gewohnt ist läuft das einwandfrei. Hauptsache die Gamepadsteuerung wurde vom Entwickler sinnvoll umgesetzt. Zur Not hab ich noch meinen Steam Controller für Games ohne Gamepad Unterstützung.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2016)

Jepp. Ich habe die JC 3 XL-Edition. Wie gesagt ob bzw. wie es mit Pad besser wäre will ich nicht beurteilen. Klar die Tastenflut ist erst einmal hoch. Und ich spiele zudem nicht via WASD sondern Pfeiltasten. Aber die Tastaturbelegung ist imho Übungssache. Die hat man irgendwann blind drin. Die wichtigen Tasten lege ich eh griffbereit. Sekundäre Tasten können dann auch mal etwas weiter weg liegen.


----------



## Chronik (26. Dezember 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Respekt wofür? Ich bin es seit Jahren gewohnt am Pc mit Gamepad zu spielen.



Weil ich das bestimmt erst nach Monate-/Jahrelanger Übung beherrschen würde! Und sry aber soviel Zeit habe ich nicht ...
Sag mal benutzt du da Aim hilfe (btw. das ist ja unter Maus+Tastatur spielern verpönnt!), bei JC3 gibts glaube ich eine Aim hilfe? Wie es bei CoD und den anderen Shootern ist weiß ich nicht!


----------



## Chronik (26. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp. Ich habe die JC 3 XL-Edition. Wie gesagt ob bzw. wie es mit Pad besser wäre will ich nicht beurteilen. Klar die Tastenflut ist erst einmal hoch. Und ich spiele zudem nicht via WASD sondern Pfeiltasten. Aber die Tastaturbelegung ist imho Übungssache. Die hat man irgendwann blind drin. Die wichtigen Tasten lege ich eh griffbereit. Sekundäre Tasten können dann auch mal etwas weiter weg liegen.



Ist ja mal schön das man JC3 nun auch via Tastatur und Maus gut zoggen kann!

Hast du mal WASD ausprobiert/getestet? Ich habe früher auch eine Zeit lang mit Pfeitasten gezoggt aber dann als ich gemerkt habe das das Aiming (das war noch zur guten alten CS 1.5/1.6 Zeit) via. WASD besser wurde (bei mir zumindestens!) bin ich dann in allen Spielen zumindestens Shootern/Third-Person-Games auf WASD geschwitcht, kann ich nur Empfehlen!


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2016)

Zwangsweise probiert (z.B. bei Conflict Global Storm und auch bei Dead Space 1). Weil dort ohne Mods keine Tastatur-Umbelegung auf Pfeiltasten möglich war. Aber ich habe es richtiggehend gehasst.  Mir gefällt das Umfeld von den Pfeiltasten irgendwie besser. Z.B. Entf. ist bei mir in der Regel immer Nahkampf oder Stealthkill u.s.w.


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. Dezember 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Weil ich das bestimmt erst nach Monate-/Jahrelanger Übung beherrschen würde! Und sry aber soviel Zeit habe ich nicht ...
> Sag mal benutzt du da Aim hilfe (btw. das ist ja unter Maus+Tastatur spielern verpönnt!), bei JC3 gibts glaube ich eine Aim hilfe? Wie es bei CoD und den anderen Shootern ist weiß ich nicht!


Ich spiele generell meine Spiele ohne Aim Assistent.Das wäre dann doch zu einfach.Ich glaube im MP am Pc gibt es mit Gamepad sowieso keine Aim Assistenz.


----------



## Zybba (27. Dezember 2016)

Auto Aim gibts meines Wissens am PC i.d.R. nicht. Vor allem nicht in MP Titeln.



smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Auch Onlinespiele wie Call of Duty MP Modus zock ich mit 360 Pad.


Interessant. Wie kommts?


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Auto Aim gibts meines Wissens am PC i.d.R. nicht. Vor allem nicht in MP Titeln.
> 
> 
> Interessant. Wie kommts?


Stichwort Couch Gaming.In dieser Sitzposition ist es nicht komfortabel mit Maus und Tastatur zu spielen.Mein Pc ist am Wohnzimmer TV angeschlossen.Spielen tu ich generell bequem vom Sofa aus.Mit Tastatur und Maus würde ich beim stundenlangen spielen schnell Krämpfe bekommen.Die USB Geräte wie Maus , Tastatur und 360 Gamepad sind mit USB Verlängerungs Kabeln am Pc angeschlossen der neben dem Tv Tisch steht.Der Steam Controller ist ja sowieso kabellos. Die anderen USB Geräte sind deswegen kabelgebunden weil ich nicht ständig die Batterien wechseln möchte bzw. mitten im Gefecht AKKUs wechseln will. Ist ein No Go.


----------



## Chronik (27. Dezember 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> ...





MichaelG schrieb:


> ...



Ach sagt mal wie es eig. mit den ganzen DLCs soll ich die aus machen beim ersten mal (Falls ja wie mach ich das über steam?), weil die DLC das Hauptspiel vielleicht schwerer machen oder kommen die DLCs eh erst nach Durchspielen des Hauptspieles dazu?


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. Dezember 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ach sagt mal wie es eig. mit den ganzen DLCs soll ich die aus machen beim ersten mal (Falls ja wie mach ich das über steam?), weil die DLC das Hauptspiel vielleicht schwerer machen oder kommen die DLCs eh erst nach Durchspielen des Hauptspieles dazu?


Ich besitze nur das Hauptspiel.Die DLCs habe ich mir noch nicht gekauft.Daher kann ich dir das leider nicht sagen.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2016)

die 3 DLCs sind in die Welt direkt integriert, ob man sie allerdings vor der Mainstory schon spielen kann, weiß ich nicht, da ich diese bereits deutlich vor Release des 1. DLCs beendet habe.


----------



## Chronik (27. Dezember 2016)

Sagt mal wie ist es überhaupt z.Z. mit der Serveranbindung seiten JC3? Muss man sich bei JC anmelden bzw. ist es empfohlen sich bei Avalance Studios (oder wo anders?) anzumelden? Ich frage weil man doch früher frei entscheiden konnte! Oder hat JC3, von Haus aus immer noch Verbindungsprobleme?


----------

